

Ask HN: How much does it cost to browse the web on a Kindle 3? - reedlaw

After feeling disgusted over the prices of wireless data packages in the US, I noticed Amazon is offering its Kindle 3 with "Free 3G" access. Does that mean I can really browse the web anywhere for free, or only download purchased books over 3G? Also, does the experimental web browser support rich web apps like Google Maps and Gmail?
======
pclark
it doesn't support rich apps, and you can only browse wikipedia on 3g.

~~~
reedlaw
Are you sure? I just found this saying you can browse anything:
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090506230833AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090506230833AAVQbmj)

~~~
pclark
[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/international-
kindle-...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/international-kindle-
crippled-at-launch-no-web-access-outside-us/)

~~~
_delirium
If I'm reading it correctly, it sounds like the browser still works in the US.

